# There is hope! I was able to muster up 7 bass today.



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Fished an 11 acre semi private lake today at a campground and was happy to land 7. After getting my first skunk of the year last week i was leary of bassin. The caretaker said there was a massive fish kill on Tues and 50-100 fish died. I only saw 2 gills and a sucker floating though. Got em all on a 1/16oz black/blue Bitsy Bug with black trailer. Since the jig was so small i used a 3" twin tailed grub for trailer. Got them all in less than 8' of water.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice fish! I'm hoping to have a productive session today. 

BTW: Quit smoking and you'll thank yourself! I smoked for about ten years and used the gum to quit. I've been riding my bike twenty miles a day since.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

bjpatrick said:


> BTW: Quit smoking and you'll thank yourself! I smoked for about ten years and used the gum to quit. I've been riding my bike twenty miles a day since.


Do what you want, it's a free country. Smoking is legal. I smoke all the time and couldn't be happier! 

Nice fish.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I caught 12 more this morning at a different camp. They're starting to hit again!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

landarcjedi said:


> Do what you want, it's a free country. Smoking is legal. I smoke all the time and couldn't be happier!
> 
> Nice fish.


I smoked 2 packs a day before I quit last year. I'd rather have $336 a month for fishing stuff, just sayin.

It can be done!

nice fish.


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

I quite, I don't feel any better which is a disappointment. But man does my wallet feel better. I do agree though smoke if you want, I'll just go inside and watch you stand outside in the rain.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

landarcjedi said:


> Do what you want, it's a free country. Smoking is legal. I smoke all the time and couldn't be happier!
> 
> Nice fish.


Well good for you! 

Q: What is the number one killer of males within the United States? 
A: Lung Cancer!

There is comprehension this is a free country. If anyone should be offended that person should be Pigsticker and not you.



> I smoked 2 packs a day before I quit last. I'd rather have $336 a month for fishing stuff, just sayin.
> 
> It can be done!


I have no comprehension how anyone could smoke two packs a day. That just seems insane to me. The reality of quitting was living hell for me and I only smoked a half pack a day. The mood swings were just ruthless. I probably tried to quit 50 times before there was success.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

bjpatrick said:


> Well good for you!
> 
> Q: What is the number one killer of males within the United States?
> A: Lung Cancer!
> ...


You use the word comprehension a lot. Half the time I can't comprehend your sentences because of your forceful use of the word. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

bjpatrick said:


> I've studied a lot of British literature at Ohio State and read a lot of books.** Deleted insulting remarks **


I think you're giving yourself too much credit. I went to college too, and your first use of the word comprehension doesn't make sense and seems like you're forcing it to make yourself look smart. I don't have a problem with big words when used correctly.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Well I did graduate from Ohio State's 2nd ranked economics program. My only regret represents rushing the degree and only obtaining a B.A. and not a B.S. but I did get my B.S. in financial management.


















*Look! See! There is my B.S. within financial management below!​*


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like you're doing well, pigsticker. Sorry me and BJ hijacked your thread. 

Im trying to find some different places to fish nearby and I am curious, how does fishing a campground pond work? Do you have to pay as if you were camping or did you just ask permission?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

celtic11 said:


> Sounds like you're doing well, pigsticker. Sorry me and BJ hijacked your thread.
> 
> Im trying to find some different places to fish nearby and I am curious, how does fishing a campground pond work? Do you have to pay as if you were camping or did you just ask permission?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I know the owners of a couple campgrounds that let me fish. 

Just for the record i did quit smoking cold turkey for 9 years not one cheat. Then got a job in the corporate world and was smoking again within 2 weeks. Stopping smoking is on my to do list in the near future. I've lost 135lbs since Jan 18th from 400-265lbs so Im focused on that now. And i still walk/jog 3 miles a day 5 days a week minimum.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Pigsticker said:


> I know the owners of a couple campgrounds that let me fish.
> 
> Just for the record i did quit smoking cold turkey for 9 years not one cheat. Then got a job in the corporate world and was smoking again within 2 weeks. Stopping smoking is on my to do list in the near future. I've lost 135lbs since Jan 18th from 400-265lbs so Im focused on that now. And i still walk/jog 3 miles a day 5 days a week minimum.


Ah I see.

Good luck on quitting smoking, and fantastic job on the weight loss thing. I could stand to lose some weight myself and struggle to make an effort at that so that is really impressive, and I fully understand your desire to tackle one thing at a time. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Mr Patrick, This is not directed at you at all.... A friend once told me that the only thing worse than quitting smoking was being around someone who quit smoking.

And by the way, I did quit. It wasn't easy and I still like the smell. But I'm fatter now and food tastes a lot better.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

hang_loose said:


> Mr Patrick, This is not directed at you at all.... A friend once told me that the only thing worse than quitting smoking was being around someone who quit smoking.
> 
> And by the way, I did quit. It wasn't easy and I still like the smell. But I'm fatter now and food tastes a lot better.


The key to remaining skinny is exercise and eating like a rabbit. When I quit the diet was also changed to vegetarian. Now my stomach cannot handle the grease in meat. 

So I'm a fisherman that doesn't eat fish?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

bjpatrick said:


> So I'm a fisherman that doesn't eat fish?


Are you asking us?


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

bjpatrick said:


> The key to remaining skinny is exercise and eating like a rabbit. When I quit the diet was also changed to vegetarian. Now my stomach cannot handle the grease in meat.
> 
> So I'm a fisherman that doesn't eat fish?


couldnt be further from the truth...you dont have to eat like a rabbit, you just cant eat like a jackass....you need to eat sensible foods, and that does include protein in fish, chicken, and lean red meats....you were on point with the exercise tho, you cant lose weight sitting on the couch...

sorry about that pigstick

good job on the fish, i was skunked on saturday and was very upset about it...it hurts the old pride...i prefished that area 2 weeks before and got a limit...tournament day i get skunked!!! ugh, gotta get back on the horse tho


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> Removed


Mushi- 

you know what my electrical engineering professor told me my first year when i asked a stupid question?

"Thats bad, the business school is that way." lol


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

My cardiologist told me 80% of weight LOSS is what u eat. 20% is exercise. Getting ready to do 6 miles now on trails at the park.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Pigsticker said:


> My cardiologist told me 80% of weight LOSS is what u eat. 20% is exercise. Getting ready to do 6 miles now on trails at the park.


I get my walking in and hit the steps at Hoover Dam. Try going up and down them six times a day. By the time you go up the 6th time, you'll really love oxygen.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

bjpatrick said:


> Well I did graduate from Ohio State's 2nd ranked economics program. My only regret represents rushing the degree and only obtaining a B.A. and not a B.S. but I did get my B.S. in financial management.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are unreal, dude.


----------

